# Fry treatment



## Skinnydipper (Jul 19, 2008)

I just received my second batch of fry from a pair of Red Jewel cichlids and plan to try to grow them out. I have siphoned them into a 20 gal tank and was wondering whether I should be moving the adults in with them. Is there any purpose for the fry to have the parents with them other than protection? They are at the free swimming stage, no egg sacs. :fish: :fish: :-?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

The only reason to put the parents in would be if you want to trim the group numbers. The parents would just eat them


----------



## Skinnydipper (Jul 19, 2008)

bac3492 said:


> The only reason to put the parents in would be if you want to trim the group numbers. The parents would just eat them


Thanks!!


----------

